# HID Xenon Projector Headlights for 2011 Cruze Question



## Shades13 (May 26, 2014)

I'm very new at all of this so I was wondering if I could get some help. I've found many contradictory statements so I want to know first hand from the people who have a 2011 Cruze also... I want to install HID Xenon Projector Headlights, my question is, is a warning canceler a necessity if they are to be installed on a 2011 LT Cruze?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

You will need to get a converter that makes the new head lights appear to draw the same amount of power as the OEM halogens. Thanks for going with projector lamps and not just throwing in HIDs.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Shades13 said:


> I'm very new at all of this so I was wondering if I could get some help. I've found many contradictory statements so I want to know first hand from the people who have a 2011 Cruze also... I want to install HID Xenon Projector Headlights, my question is, is a warning canceler a necessity if they are to be installed on a 2011 LT Cruze?


which headlights are you getting? Are they just the aftermarket "ebay" lights with the halogen projector? if so your better off with Hids in the stock housing or pick up the mini H1 projector retro fit


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

obermd said:


> You will need to get a converter that makes the new head lights appear to draw the same amount of power as the OEM halogens. Thanks for going with projector lamps and not just throwing in HIDs.


Is the warning canceler needed for the upper level Cruze's? My 12 eco has hid's and I'm running the harness that only uses one plug and mine haven't set any lights on the dash or warnings

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

SneakerFix said:


> if so your better off with Hids in the stock housing


Worst advice possible to give. Stop giving bad advice. 

The mini H1 was good but does not make up for this very bad advice. 


Sent from my Thumbs.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

SneakerFix said:


> which headlights are you getting? Are they just the aftermarket "ebay" lights with the halogen projector? if so your better off with Hids in the stock housing or pick up the mini H1 projector retro fit


Here we go again - the stock housing for the Cruze is not designed to run HIDs. HIDs have a significantly different brightness and beam pattern and must be run in lamp housings that are designed for them. OP is doing the right thing by retrofitting his Cruze with projector lamps.


----------



## Shades13 (May 26, 2014)

I'm not sure if this helps as to what lights bc I can't find the exact name brand on them (as I said before very new to the whole car scene, trying to learn), but they are HID Xenon 11-13 Chevy Cruze Angel Eye Halo & LED Strip Projector Headlights. I will be replacing my headlights totally in an attempt to do it 'right'. In the style I want I have two ordering options (which is where I'm hung up bc I don't know which would be best), either with the option for a canceler or the same lights with the option of adding what I need to do my fog lights as well (no canceler option if I go with the ones I can also get my fog light parts for). Thank you one and all for baring with me and your help. It is all very much appreciated!


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

Shades13 said:


> I'm not sure if this helps as to what lights bc I can't find the exact name brand on them (as I said before very new to the whole car scene, trying to learn), but they are HID Xenon 11-13 Chevy Cruze Angel Eye Halo & LED Strip Projector Headlights. I will be replacing my headlights totally in an attempt to do it 'right'. In the style I want I have two ordering options (which is where I'm hung up bc I don't know which would be best), either with the option for a canceler or the same lights with the option of adding what I need to do my fog lights as well (no canceler option if I go with the ones I can also get my fog light parts for). Thank you one and all for baring with me and your help. It is all very much appreciated!


If you need to get rid of your stock headlights let me know. I'll pay shipping to free up your space  

Sent from my Thumbs.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

If you aren't sure about the kit you're buying I would say to you "consider whether this kit is a good kit in the first place." Maybe do yourself a favor and go with one of our vendors who will give you support throughout the life of the product and guarantee their product as well???? As noted, DO NOT install in your stock housing UNLESS you do a retrofit, PERIOD!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I will throw Diode Dynamics name at you 1)since they are a vendor 2)their kits are $200 (cheap for very high quality 3)I've seen the kits in person at their shop and installed on several of their vehicles


----------

